# Returned an item to a store



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

I actually returned something to a store that I had bought and found out that it didn't fit. It was a door knob. I usually ask someone else to return things because I feel like I will be asked why did you bring it back and then I will become flustered. I decided to do it myself. This is another little triumph of things that I am gaining in my process of living a independent life. Not bad.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Woo hoo! I usually get a tad nervous when returning things too for the same reason! Great job!!!!!


----------



## hugoe (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats! It took me a while to be able to get to do that.

The interrogation part reminds of my nightmare experience of returning/reselling an item when my wife asked me to go to bookstores and sell a bunch of books. Among the books there was this feminist short story anthology called, 'A Dick for a Day' that a relative had given us. I told her that I didn't want to attempt to sell that, but she said that I was just being ridiculous. So I go with my giant stack of books to the bookstore, carefully placing 'D for a D' in between french philosophy books and antrho texts. So the buyer looks at the books and says, "$5, $3, $3..." he gives me this horrible look and says, "we don't sell _this_ kind of stuff here," push the book back, and continued, but angrily.

I told my wife that they thought that D for a D was porn, which it wasn't, but I can't blame them to think what with a subtle name like, "Dick for a Day" in huge type. We went through about 5 bookstores, with the same experience happening over and over again, and my wife thinking that I was being extra sensitive. Finally I refused to go. I was shaking and stammering by now, and told her that if she wanted to sell it, she could do it herself. So she marches into the store, is there for a little while, and then marches back with a red face, and said, "If they treated you the way they just treated me, then I feel so sorry that I made you go through that."


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

CFLGirl7 said:


> Woo hoo! I usually get a tad nervous when returning things too for the same reason! Great job!!!!!


Thank you for the nice words CFLGirl7 and hugoe they were much appreciated. I really liked the story of attempting to sell the book hugoe. Did you ever find someone that would buy it?


----------



## Trip Fontaine (Nov 7, 2005)

A few weeks ago I returned a hard-drive to a store, exchanged it for another one and then returned to the store again a couple of days later to return the hard-drive again. (confusing? ). Both of the drives weren't compatible with my motherboard. (just my luck...)

The guy was a jackass the second time because I looked like an 18 year old kid wearing sneakers. If I looked like a 32 year old business man he would have shut the **** up. Anyway, I exchanged it again and now it's working fine. I'm happy.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've never really had a problem with returning items or really anything to do with shopping. I can imagine how anxiety provoking it must be for some people, though.

Good job!


----------



## hugoe (Oct 10, 2006)

themousethatroared said:


> CFLGirl7 said:
> 
> 
> > Woo hoo! I usually get a tad nervous when returning things too for the same reason! Great job!!!!!
> ...


No. :lol The closest we go was one bookstore where the clerk giggled and checked to see if they already had a copy. They did.

I believe that the book was donated annonymously to the Berkeley Public Library, and they most likely put it in a reclying bin. :lol


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

good job, and good luck with being independent


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

That is so awesome. I doubt I'd ever be able to return something. I even have a problem returning/sending back stuff I bought online!

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Mozzie (Jun 6, 2006)

Well done! 

I so can't do that. Buying something is hard enough.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Good for you, mouse!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

themousethatroared,

That's awesome! :boogie :boogie :boogie

And HugoE - :lol (sorry, I had to laugh) You did well under the circumstances.


----------

